# just want to verify my lighting



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I know the watts per gallon thing is outdated so I just want to get opinions on my lighting

my standard 90 gallon has 22 inches from the lights to the substrate, im using two 48 inch t5ho bulbs which are each 54 watts, zoo med ultrasun

my 75 long has 18 inches from lights to substrate, using two 36 inch T8 bulbs at 25 watts each, full spectrum, tank is 48 inches long

My 25 gallon plant hospital tank is 30 inches long and has two 24 inch t5ho bulbs that are 24 watts each, zoomed ultra sun also, and the distance between substrate and lights is 14 inches.

I am thinking the 90 and 25 are med/high light, meaning I can put in up to forgiving high light plants.

I am also thinking my 75 is just barely med light.

what are your thoughts?


----------



## Crispino Ramos (May 12, 2010)

Whatever light you give the plants, they will use (photosynthesis). I think your lighting is good. Too much light will just bring misery/algae.


----------

